# Worst Canned Foods



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

Alpo
Beneful
Breeder's Choice
Cesar Select
Eukanuba
Hill's Science Diet
Iams
Mighty Dog
Pedigree 
Pro Plan


----------



## walk_the_walk (Feb 3, 2009)

*Couldn't agree more about Pedigree canned dog food...*

... we think it gave our dog Salmonella poisoning. He was hospitalized for 3 days at the vets. 

See my recent post on Possible Salmonella Poisoning in Pedigree Chicken & Rice canned dog food, and read about the recent Mars/Pedigree recall on dry dog food. 

Then, ask yourself, when is the FDA gonna start regulating this crap they are selling to us as dog food? Like me, most consumers are ignorant about what's really in their dog's food.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, it's sad that the only time FDA really become concerned is when there's a big scare or enough people complain, isn't it? Things are slowly getting better, so it's only a matter of time... hopefully.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Postal said:


> Yeah, it's sad that the only time FDA really become concerned is when there's a big scare or enough people complain, isn't it? Things are slowly getting better, so it's only a matter of time... hopefully.


I agree with you!!


----------

